# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Не могу разобраться что мне делать?

## Павел В.

Патита Павана Прабху, Харе Кришна! Подскажите, пожалуйста, ответ, запутался я. 
Мы живем в Нижнем Новгороде. Мы - это я, жена и годовалая дочка. Здесь у нас нет возможности купить квартиру, т.е. про квартиру тут можно забыть. Без квартиры сложно финансово, т.е. треть зарплаты уходит на оплату квартиры. В принципе, на жизнь хватает и на Садху-Сангу раз в год выезжаем. Я - фрилансер, делаю сайты и продвигаю их. Есть постоянные клиенты с Нижнего Новгорода. Есть куда расти, мне это нравится, но...

Перспективы без квартиры пока не вижу в Нижнем. Я из Омска сам, в Омске мама и брат, и есть квартира 2-х комнатная, но... ехать туда не очень хочется, т.к. здесь уже есть свои клиенты и если уеду в Омск, то они со мной перестанут работать. 
Как тут быть: с одной стороны - в Нижнем работа и перспективы роста, с другой - в Омске квартира и не понятно что будет у меня с работой

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Вы задали этот вопрос нескольким отвечающим. Ответ Враджендра Кумара прабху вас должен удовлетворить.

----------

